# Weird looking blood clots, wild boar meat



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay, I've been going on and on about the wild boar meat. It just looks weird, I have yet to cut a tiny sample and put it under a microscope. I know, I'm lazy as hell, and I should but I have to travel 45 min to my dads house to do it and he is protective of his microscope. >:[ But it will be done, because this meat is weird and I just want to have a look.

Anyway, it smells really weird. I'd say it smells like really bad body odor. Not like rancid, just a very strong odd smell. So far I've found a few odd things, like one part of meat I found had a pocket that looked like it had an ingrown hair with hard pus in it. Yes, I threw the cut away. I've probably thrown about 5 lbs of this boar away already just out of fear. Now to those of you who have slaughtered your own animals or processed your own animals, has it ever looked like this on the inside? I'm just wondering, because I think the guy I bought this meat from, it was labeled boar meat for dogs, just didn't process it quickly or well. Like he didn't clean it well, because I find a couple of boar hairs in about every package I thaw out. Now, some of the meat looks really bruised to me...Almost like it was road kill and they scooped it up and processed it?! But I'm inclined to think it wasn't road kill because none of the bones were already broken, the meat just looks very dark and odd. Plus, I've never handled wild game before. I do know that the pork my grandfather gave me was very similar to this, the odor wasn't as strong, but the meat was just about as dark as this meat is.

And please, I don't want to get into the legality of the issue if it were truly hunted game or not. I'm unsure. I just want you to have a look at this stuff. On some of the meat there is this slimy textured blood. It's so odd...I just don't know what to think of it, so these pieces that are covered in blood slime are being cut off and thrown out. 


























See what I mean by slime?! I can pick the slime tissue up and move it around separate from the ribs.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, but that stuff just isn't something I'd even considering feeding my dogs! Isn't there an issue with wild boar in the first place as far as some kind of parasite or something?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I think the parasite can be killed with a month of freezing or so, but that does look weird... like a big bruise or somethin.
Other than that one spot the meat looks very nice. Imagine all of the "pus" filled spots etc that factory farmed animals must have before slaughtered


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Whiteleo, yes there can be a parasite in wild boar. It's called trichinella spiralis. There have been a couple of spots on the meat that look like this bloody stuff, so I've been cutting them off and throwing them away. I saved this particular glob of bloody tissue and am going to take it to my fathers house tomorrow for an analysis. I've been feeding this rib meat for almost two months now and have had no issues thus far. Of course I have not been feeding the odd looking stuff like this...The ribs are actually really nice looking, I just decided to take a picture of an off looking cut.

And 3Musketeers, I'm sure factory farmed animals are full of nasty wounds when they go to slaughter...But I'm pretty sure they go through tons of cleaning before being further cut down and processed.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

It just looks like bloodshot meat to me. Thats usually what happens around the bullet site. And you cut out that meat and throw it away if its for human consumption. I don't think it'd hurt a dog though. I'm not sure if that happens with other wounds as well...

How was this boar killed? Just curious...


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Could the smell be 'boar taint'?

I am guessing a very poor job of skinning the beast before cutting it caused all the hair in the meat.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just looks like blood clots to me, which are harmless. 

Game meats are pretty smelly sometimes.

It would be hard to see anything under a microscope anyways....you'd have to take really, really thin slice of meat (like one cell thick) to be able to see anything.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> It just looks like bloodshot meat to me. Thats usually what happens around the bullet site. And you cut out that meat and throw it away if its for human consumption. I don't think it'd hurt a dog though. I'm not sure if that happens with other wounds as well...
> 
> How was this boar killed? Just curious...


This is what I was going to say too.....depending on the severity of the wound...this could very well be the case. 

I know that sometimes when the guys get a deer....there is some bad parts where the shot was placed.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i really love the idea of feeding cool varieties --- but if i'm thinking microscope, then i think that's a signal for me to draw a line.

i know there are plenty who feed roadkill and all kinds of animals....but my dogs have only been on raw a year and i figure, like humans who have gone through a nutritional lifestyle change, it takes time before their guts are ready to take on that which needs a microscope and smells weird...

plus, my dogs will be on raw for one hundred years and, after those pictures and that description, i simply could not feed it. ever.....

my motto...when in doubt....don't.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

magicre said:


> i really love the idea of feeding cool varieties --- but if i'm thinking microscope, then i think that's a signal for me to draw a line.
> 
> i know there are plenty who feed roadkill and all kinds of animals....but my dogs have only been on raw a year and i figure, like humans who have gone through a nutritional lifestyle change, it takes time before their guts are ready to take on that which needs a microscope and smells weird...
> 
> ...


Thats what I go by too. Heck I get doubtful about a cut thats sat in the fridge too long. Even if it is perfectly fine to feed...I may just be overly cautious though.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

The last Deer meat that we had, had this. Tobi got some of it becuase I wasn't able to remove every bit of it, he actually gunned for this bit when i fed it to him and seemed to really enjoy it. I took a picture and sent it to a buddy that hunts and like somebody said on here it looks like a clot/or wound so depending on how the animal was it could be a bruise that was in the middle of healing.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Honestly, I don't know how the boar was killed. I do know that the meat has sat in a freezer for over 5 months at this point, 3 of those months were spent below 0 degrees. This is why I am not too scared of it. 

Well, to be honest, if I truly felt really uncomfortable about this meat I wouldn't be feeding it. You have to understand that all game meat comes with that minute chance of infection and risk. Take that risk or don't take the risk. For me, it was a battle for about a week to decide to feed it. In that week I gathered a fair amount of information on trichinella, symptoms of trichinosis, and treatments. I weighed my options, decided I knew that hey, if my dogs come down with the illness, I know exactly where the illness came from and can tell the veterinarian right away what medication I need to get rid of it. I've been on high alert, trust me. 

Thanks for everyones suggestions. I think it's bruising and possibly from the way the animal was killed. Maybe it was really really stressed out before it died? I'm unsure, and reading up on boar meat this stuff sounds pretty typical of meat that wasn't field dressed in the proper amount of time or that sat out in higher temperatures for too long. 

Natalie, how small would it have to be? You mean like as thin as a cell? Is this not possible to do with a scalpel or really sharp instrument like a needle? My dad has all sorts of stuff for this so I'm wondering if I bring it to him would he be able to create a sample small enough for me to look at.

edit: Also, when I asked the guy I bought it from when the animal was killed and where he said he wouldn't be able to tell me exactly when and where that animal was killed unless I still had the boxes he had given it to me in. I didn't. Apparently the boxes had dates on them. Wish i had known to keep them!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> Thats what I go by too. Heck I get doubtful about a cut thats sat in the fridge too long. Even if it is perfectly fine to feed...I may just be overly cautious though.


my line in the sand for fridge food....if it makes me gag, i don't feed it, fully realising that dogs are different....their ability to eat foods that are waay past their expiration date is renowned....it is also not lost on me that rarely do i hear about gastric upset on raw....

but i can't do it.....and probably never will....


----------

